Do you think Snap will build it own data centres? - aligajani
======
wirddin
If they do they'll save a lot. But they aren't going to.

You can check the IPO filing where they state that they'll be using web
services by the leading companies and have also estimated the value.

~~~
aligajani
Valid point

